# This Forum



## Tmpr111 (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, it's just not the same.  Activity (esp for this time of year) has been way down it seems.  Aside from the Captain's wonderful stories, and the occasional big bass pic n story, there just isn't much on here anymore. 

I can't remember a past time when the first page still had threads lingering from 2-3 days back.  It just really stinks - the information and knowledge that was once being passed around on here was better than most! 

Imo, much of it can be attributed to the trolling that eventually got so bad.  I can only guess but I think folks just got tired of that  trash.  Who knows. Stinks though.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 16, 2015)

Unfortunately many of the guides had to stop posting due to the amount of people that would see them catching fish and then come out the following day(s) and crowd around them. Same goes for many of the regular guys on here. Basically a lack of respect. The internet has changed information sharing for better or worse. For every 1 person posting, there are probably 25 "guests" reading these threads and using the information to their advantage. 

Second, I know personally, the weather (heat, thunderstorms) have really curbed my fishing the last month. Where I was fishing 3-4 times a week, now I am fishing maybe once or twice a week, if that. Also, the heat has really warmed the water and I know the stripers I catch are most likely going to die upon being caught and I would rather not risk that right now. 

As far as trolling and banter. I personally think folks need to grow a thicker skin. We have heavily moderated and gotten blow back and have eased off and guess what...more complaining.    We can't babysit around the clock. If you see something that you don't like then look around it. 

Lastly, I think apathy plays a part as well. This board has been around a while and many folks don't respond to general topics that may have been covered multiple times in the past. I encourage folks to use the "Search" feature. A few keywords will unlock more threads than you can read in a day and contain valuable information.


----------



## jettman96 (Jul 16, 2015)

I hear ya man.  I've been a member since '06 and this forum was great with a lot of really good people offering up good educated advice and encouragement.

I do miss some of the old members like Sultan of Slime and a few others that have disappeared.  Probably due to the trolling and negativity that was going on for a while.  That's part of the reason I was gone for a while.

In my opinion it isn't a bad thing that we aren't over flowing with new threads on a daily basis.  I still hold this forum as my #1 go to for fishing and hunting information.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 16, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Unfortunately many of the guides had to stop posting due to the amount of people that would see them catching fish and then come out the following day(s) and crowd around them. Same goes for many of the regular guys on here. Basically a lack of respect. The internet has changed information sharing for better or worse. For every 1 person posting, there are probably 25 "guests" reading these threads and using the information to their advantage.
> 
> Second, I know personally, the weather (heat, thunderstorms) have really curbed my fishing the last month. Where I was fishing 3-4 times a week, now I am fishing maybe once or twice a week, if that. Also, the heat has really warmed the water and I know the stripers I catch are most likely going to die upon being caught and I would rather not risk that right now.
> 
> ...



Very well written,and true of any forum on this board.
The "search" button is your friend!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 16, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Unfortunately many of the guides had to stop posting due to the amount of people that would see them catching fish and then come out the following day(s) and crowd around them. Same goes for many of the regular guys on here. Basically a lack of respect. The internet has changed information sharing for better or worse. For every 1 person posting, there are probably 25 "guests" reading these threads and using the information to their advantage.
> 
> Second, I know personally, the weather (heat, thunderstorms) have really curbed my fishing the last month. Where I was fishing 3-4 times a week, now I am fishing maybe once or twice a week, if that. Also, the heat has really warmed the water and I know the stripers I catch are most likely going to die upon being caught and I would rather not risk that right now.
> 
> ...




I can agree with paragraphs 1, 2 & 4 ... great points.  In regards to the negativity on here in p. 3, I also agree that folks need to have thicker skin and especially when choosing to participate on a public forum... Although too imo, around this time last year there were a select few that were a bit intentional and overboard, which ultimately  led to folks being turned away.  It's those cases that are unfortunate.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry guys, I'll leave...


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 16, 2015)

I love it here, them trolls don't scare me!


----------



## Wheeler2 (Jul 16, 2015)

I think this forum is probably the best source for education and information pertaining to the outdoors. Who knows how to hunt and fish better than the guys that are actually doing it. I hardly ever go a day without looking on this forum and its probably going to stay that way. 

However, as with anything else in life, there are a select few that can put a bad taste in your mouth. This select few, must either be corrected or ignored. As far as the monitoring of the forum, I think Dustin and the others do a great job. Other forum members must also correct the select few that choose to impose their superiority on others.

There is a monumental difference between experts and those that know everything. The later of the two are the folks that I don't trust. Anyone that does not believe in the process of continual education is on my list of people to avoid.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, at least it's not the duck forum...


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 16, 2015)

Silver Bullet said:


> Well, at least it's not the duck forum...



Or the spiritual disscussion forum!


----------



## Tom Tom (Jul 16, 2015)

I think that a lot of people have posted in the past but very few if any have commented on the post. This is especially true on posts telling about the luck they did or did not have fishing. Lots of people will comment on the "how do you do this or that" but few will actually post a fishing report. After a while people will stop posting fishing reports.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2015)

Tom Tom said:


> I think that a lot of people have posted in the past but very few if any have commented on the post. This is especially true on posts telling about the luck they did or did not have fishing. Lots of people will comment on the "how do you do this or that" but few will actually post a fishing report. After a while people will stop posting fishing reports.



Unless you make a post about how you did catfish jugging. Then you will get plenty, plenty of replies.  Lotsa folks around think there is only one way to fish oronly one species worth fishing for. That don't help.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

I slowed down because I grew tired of some things.  Proof is in the results and if one person is having trouble - it's not the people not having problems fault.   I fish and help others who ask as a hobby and love of the sport. ...that's it.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jul 16, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Sorry guys, I'll leave...



About time!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 16, 2015)

thedudeabides said:


> About time!



I figured you'd be one of the happy ones about that...


----------



## xs5875 (Jul 16, 2015)

I wil be honest. I dont post much because you will only get replies if you are in the click here. When folks refer to others by their names rather than screen names in an attempt to try to fit in or be cool, eh. Not to mention the "driveler" threads, and a useless Billy. I like looking at pictures of peoples catches and kills...idc to be in the click.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Jul 16, 2015)

It's been slow but I still enjoy and frequent this forum everyday. Fish on.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2015)

The porstaf is gone, so things should be great over here.


----------



## luigi (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm still trying to learn.  (The operative word there is "trying").  I visit most days, and read hoping to find some tips.  And a lot of people have been helpful with the questions I've asked wanting to know how to go about something.  I appreciate the forum and what it has to offer. I also enjoy looking at the pics of what people have caught, and I can only hope that one day I'll be fortunate enough to catch something big enough and nice enough to post.


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 16, 2015)

I read the forum a good bit. The search function is absolutely phenomenal. I rarely post reports anymore (here or over on NGTO)...I just got out of the habit during school. I'm going to make a definite effort to change that in the near future. Hope you guys do the same...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't post much unless got something new to say . Did catch a yellow perch that weighed close to a pound on Bartletts. I also have learned a lot by going back in the history to different times of year and see what is being caught and how. 
Also keep looking for my coming post on Walleye methods that do not work.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 16, 2015)

I was thinking the very same thing ! Use to you got all kinds of help and advice on here now . You barely can get a reply just for simple help with things that have no barring on someone's fishing hole


----------



## snapdog (Jul 16, 2015)

I think it is important to somehow let people who are new here to know as soon as possible that the search feature is in fact an encyclopedia of information. I rarely post a comment and unfortunately sometimes when I do it is precieved as negative(totally my fault).  With that said anyone wanting to become better educated at anything need only to use the incredible power of the internet. Almost anything that you have questions about has already been answered if you look hard enough. I think anyone asking for help should understand that whoever gives you that help has invested their own time and money and willingly put that info here.At least put in enough effort on  your part to not ask what has been ask many times..   SEARCH and be better.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 16, 2015)

When they come out with new graphs technology batteries trolling motors reels etc search is useless..  I help just as many if not more that help me. That's what's makes this forum so good . If it gets to the point there isn't much help it becomes nothing but a Facebook drama book..


----------



## Brine (Jul 16, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> The porstaf is gone, so things should be great over here.



Fairly certain there are closet Boomers still lurking


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 17, 2015)

snapdog said:


> At least put in enough effort on  your part to not ask what has been ask many times..   SEARCH and be better.



Amen to that.

I'm a member of a couple of forums where I never post.  I just search the archives and being a member makes that easier.

As noted above, there are certain topics where "search" won't help you much but, for a LOT of topics, the archives are loaded with info.


----------



## YakKen (Jul 17, 2015)

It seems there more post when the fishing is good. Looking forward to cooler weather and hungry fish. Just enjoying boating with the grandkids and finding a quiet cove for them to play in the water.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 17, 2015)

xs5875 said:


> ...... and a useless Billy.



Whoa now, Billy ain't in a click.  Heck man, he'll share your secret fishin' spot with anybody.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 17, 2015)

YakKen said:


> It seems there more post when the fishing is good.


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 17, 2015)

I personally love this forum. I have met many wonderful people through it. Like most things it is what you make it. I do believe that social media such as FB have taken their toll on a lot of forums. Many of us love the immediate feedback that we get there from our posts.

I try not to get uptight about the status of any forum. I have other concerns such as a son with cancer and a wife facing hip replacement surgery in a few weeks. Life is fragile. Make the most of every day. Trust God and enjoy the ride!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Whoa now, Billy ain't in a click.  Heck man, he'll share your secret fishin' spot with anybody.



Billy and the dribblers is the only one on here not fussing and fighting. smh-ing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy and the dribblers is the only one on here not fussing and fighting. smh-ing.




We hunt & fish together & give congrats to all. Your more than welcome to join our click.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 17, 2015)

It’s funny the timing of this thread as I haven’t been on the forum in about a week which is a long time for me as I try to check in….make some positive comments….reply to PM’s and just see what’s going on out there on the water at least 2-3 times a week but here is my take on “This Forum”

Still the best one out there IMO!!!

I have meet some wonderful people on here and I’ve gotten to fish with a lot of people that without the GON Fishing Forum I probably never would have gotten to. I’ve fished Rivers and Lakes that I probably never would have without the Fishing Forum. I’ve got to fish people’s private farm ponds and small lakes as well. Back a few years ago when we were trying to get the Country Fried Cletus thing off the ground almost all of the shows we did film were somehow tied into this Fishing Forum and just putting me in touch with folks that could help. I’ll forever be grateful for that even though CFC never got as big as we wanted it to be. We made some great memories and a handful of pretty good fishing shows too so we are proud of that work.

I like to learn new things from here too but what I really enjoy is seeing people and their catches and their “fishing stories”. I LOVE fishing stories because we usually can all relate to them and have our own version. I like to cut up with folks and just have fun…….I try not to get my feathers in a wad over something silly. Like the Ol Captain said…. ENJOY THE RIDE!

I like to post pics and gopro videos and while I’m sure my posting of videos can be “too much” at times I’d like to think that there are still a few folks who watch them and enjoy them and like the tunes I put with them. (I really enjoy making fishing videos) but I just like the community here as we all come from different walks of life and different races and all kind of things that are different about us……but we all have one common theme amongst us……..we all LOVE to fish and that’s what keeps me coming back time and time again!

Yes…..it does seem down at the time but it’s just the season we are in and there will always be good people here to learn from and laugh with and at times laugh at but I’ll always be a part of this forum…….as long as they’ll have me!

Stay Bassy My Friends!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

olcaptain said:


> I personally love this forum. I have met many wonderful people through it. Like most things it is what you make it. I do believe that social media such as FB have taken their toll on a lot of forums. Many of us love the immediate feedback that we get there from our posts.
> 
> I try not to get uptight about the status of any forum. I have other concerns such as a son with cancer and a wife facing hip replacement surgery in a few weeks. Life is fragile. Make the most of every day. Trust God and enjoy the ride!



There ya go! 

Prayers sent for well being of both, sir! 

From a Driveler......


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jul 17, 2015)

olcaptain said:


> I personally love this forum. I have met many wonderful people through it. Like most things it is what you make it. I do believe that social media such as FB have taken their toll on a lot of forums. Many of us love the immediate feedback that we get there from our posts.
> 
> I try not to get uptight about the status of any forum. I have other concerns such as a son with cancer and a wife facing hip replacement surgery in a few weeks. Life is fragile. Make the most of every day. Trust God and enjoy the ride!



You and yours will be in my thoughts and prayers.

I can't say I've never posted anything that could be part of what many consider to be the problem with this forum, but I know that if I read something that I don't like or otherwise disagree with, I simply move on...there's no need to engage, unless, of course, you actually do. I'm glad I found this place while looking for an article on the GON web page. I've been able to learn a lot about fishing, among other things.


----------



## specialk (Jul 17, 2015)

it really hasn't been the same since Raymond and the bb boom left...


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2015)

xs5875 said:


> I wil be honest. I dont post much because you will only get replies if you are in the click here. When folks refer to others by their names rather than screen names in an attempt to try to fit in or be cool, eh. Not to mention the "driveler" threads, and a useless Billy. I like looking at pictures of peoples catches and kills...idc to be in the click.



Ain but one "click" around here bubba. We are all "Woodyites". Far as them dribblers an billy boyz, just a bunch of good folks, just like you, I'm sure. Ery one I ever had the pleasure of hangin with hunts and fishes. That's why we found this awesome site in the first place I would wager. Just as in any sub forum on Mr. Woody's site, peeps gonna post on whichever one that has the most interest to them. Heck, I even read the SF and PF, but prefer to post in the campfire and Pay's Cafe' cause it's kinda more lite harted fun. Life's too dadgum short to get all bent out of shape cause somebody don't think the same way I do. Jump down yonder and say hey, they don't bite.  (Quack mite try to peek out the winder atcha, but he's all bark)

Chris


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2015)

Good post Hornet. I agree.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Good post Hornet. I agree.



I agree, Charlie. Excellent post, Chris


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Sorry guys, I'll leave...



No need to leave, Ralph.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 17, 2015)

YakKen said:


> It seems there more post when the fishing is good. Looking forward to cooler weather and hungry fish. Just enjoying boating with the grandkids and finding a quiet cove for them to play in the water.



I agree...I usually post a report when I was successful and therefore feel I have something to share.  That's probably the wrong approach as I think about it.  A report filed is still information shared...whether you were productive or not.  If I share what I did and how even if unsuccessful, maybe someone would make recommendations or tweaks to the technique I used which might help the next time.

I hope to troll up some trout this weekend...I'll let y'all know how it goes...successful or not


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 17, 2015)

YakKen said:


> It seems there more post when the fishing is good. Looking forward to cooler weather and hungry fish. Just enjoying boating with the grandkids and finding a quiet cove for them to play in the water.



Actually, the fishing is great right now.


----------



## TincanMan (Jul 17, 2015)

I enjoy the posts,videos and such. I just don't fish enough right now to add anything meaningful. I went to allatoona last Wednesday and caught 4 on a gp jig and a drop shot in 25 feet of water. Shocking I know!!!  Keep up the posts those of you that do. We appreciate it!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 17, 2015)

olcaptain said:


> I personally love this forum. I have met many wonderful people through it. Like most things it is what you make it. I do believe that social media such as FB have taken their toll on a lot of forums. Many of us love the immediate feedback that we get there from our posts.
> 
> I try not to get uptight about the status of any forum. I have other concerns such as a son with cancer and a wife facing hip replacement surgery in a few weeks. Life is fragile. Make the most of every day. Trust God and enjoy the ride!



Amen sir.


----------



## Pauley (Jul 17, 2015)

I haven't posted or commented on anything in a long time.  Life got in the way, started a business and I've found out that does not mean "more fishing time" 
I still get on he water a little bit and hoping it will pick up soon.  I need to make it a point to get active on this forum again as it has given me so much.  My learning curve was greatly shortened on Lanier because of this place.  It was here I learned how to fish Lanier, and met quite a few people that helped me greatly.  GON has made me a better angler and I always enjoy this place.  
I still lurk here every day, but I will get off my rear end and get back to participating in this great forum.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 17, 2015)

(Great words Cletus, and I always look forward to your videos!)... 

I too have learned soooo much from many on here.  I guess the reason for my original post was because it's been a real bummer lately to log in and not see more new threads... I'll admit I love the forum and look forward to logging in and seeing what new stories and pics have been posted from members!   Overall it's great to see so many commenting that I thought were GONe


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 17, 2015)

I also am one of the ones that learned a ton on here. I never was a prolific poster, but I'd chime in when I could help or share something. My posting has been cut back over the last year or two just because I've been cursed when it comes to my outdoor activities. I'll be honest the rest of my life has been good-to great and I have no room to complain, but it seems like my outdoor life is cursed. Every time I start to get to do something, it or something else falls apart. I had been avoiding this place cause it was too depressing seeing everyone getting to do what I dream of. I am getting more and more on here now though. It took a reality check over the last few months to realise how blessed I really am, and to appreciate what I have and what I don't.  Now I primarily bounce between here, the bear forum, the cooking forum, and spend my time dreaming in the coastal forum.  I do miss some of the older posters that used to be on here all the time, but as someone else has said I see them on Facebook almost every day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 18, 2015)

I used to fish three to four times a week. Would have posted like a fool in here if I knew GON forum existed. Then I  had a bunch of kids,  busy being on the road and working, the transom rotted in my boat. Met  a Gon brother on here and he took me to his pond several times invited me and my boys squirrel hunting and fishing last Feb.  we stayed the night at his house had a fish fry. We also been trout fishing several times this year. The last trout trip another Gon brother came and camped with us. Including a local Gon brother showed up at our camp and gave us some tips.  I have also met other Gon brothers on a hawg hunt all great people. I value my friendship I have with my Billys and my membership and the  privilege to post. 

Gon has the finest peeps on the interweb.


----------



## weneroux (Jul 18, 2015)

Me personally, I took up turkey hunting, and that really cut into my fishing time. Another thing is that I flat out wasn't catching anything until today.


----------



## Dryzdale (Jul 28, 2015)

This is why I slowed down. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=847344


----------



## Dutch (Jul 28, 2015)

I check in every now and then, but rarely post anymore. To many lurkers that take advantage of fishing reports and do not give back.


----------



## mrowland96 (Jul 28, 2015)

The "Trolls" have totally ruined this Forum no doubt about. I personally know 1 member that used to post Big Bass Pics and got nothing but grief from a select few on a regular basis. When I 1st joined this forum, there were always good reads posted daily...but they all went the way of the dinosaurs. Not busting marbles, but I think that the Moderators could've done a better job at the harassment of the "Trolls" and just ban them before the posts escalated. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 29, 2015)

mrowland96 said:


> The "Trolls" have totally ruined this Forum no doubt about. I personally know 1 member that used to post Big Bass Pics and got nothing but grief from a select few on a regular basis. When I 1st joined this forum, there were always good reads posted daily...but they all went the way of the dinosaurs. Not busting marbles, but I think that the Moderators could've done a better job at the harassment of the "Trolls" and just ban them before the posts escalated. Just my 2 cents...



You get banded when you continually break the rules.Mods said they gave him chance after chance.....you act like he had no skin in the game,like he was some poor helpless victim.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 29, 2015)

The generational gap is why most of the old timers left. Folks used to talk smack and give folks the business and still be the best of friends. 

People today are looking to be offended and it's not really their fault. Years of getting a trophy for showing up will do that to a young man.


----------



## riprap (Jul 29, 2015)

A lot of topics have already been covered. Most of the most viewed threads since I have been a member were BB Boom "my favorite", swim baits (bull shad), lowrance vs humminbird, bed fishing, jug fishing, big bass pics w/clouds all around... ...

I try to answer a question if I have some experience in that area. I do ask questions about places I have never been. I got some good info on Chatuge a few months ago and have seen where others have posted about it since then. 

 I have no problem with guides posting and others bragging on how good a certain taxidermist is, but maybe the forum could set up a section so fellow members could promote their business much like a guide can. I'm sure gon members would like to give other members some business. I bet we have a lot of blue collar guys on here who are electricians, plumbers, hvac, lawn care...who could benefit.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

Good post Riprap....

LJ


----------



## Wheeler2 (Jul 29, 2015)

I like the search feature and it can be very useful. However, I like the interaction and chatting with people about recent events. What happened this morning can be completely different than what happened on this day a year ago. Sure, it's hot, thermocline, humps, brush, etc... But there are so many variables that make outdoor sports uniquely different. If you really wanted to disect fishing you could go all the way to the molecular level and back. Ecosystems are as complex as life itself. New discussion could bring new ideas in to be mulled over. 

As for the trolls. They are childish reminders of what adolescent life is like. Let em go back to the fifth grade and pick on someone their own size!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

xs5875 said:


> I wil be honest. I dont post much because you will only get replies if you are in the click here. When folks refer to others by their names rather than screen names in an attempt to try to fit in or be cool, eh. Not to mention the "driveler" threads, and a useless Billy. I like looking at pictures of peoples catches and kills...idc to be in the click.




Oh boohoo somewhere else then. 





Hornet22 said:


> Ain but one "click" around here bubba. We are all "Woodyites". Far as them dribblers an billy boyz, just a bunch of good folks, just like you, I'm sure. Ery one I ever had the pleasure of hangin with hunts and fishes. That's why we found this awesome site in the first place I would wager. Just as in any sub forum on Mr. Woody's site, peeps gonna post on whichever one that has the most interest to them. Heck, I even read the SF and PF, but prefer to post in the campfire and Pay's Cafe' cause it's kinda more lite harted fun. Life's too dadgum short to get all bent out of shape cause somebody don't think the same way I do. Jump down yonder and say hey, they don't bite.  (Quack mite try to peek out the winder atcha, but he's all bark)
> 
> Chris









You tell 'em Chrisbro.


----------



## rydert (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## gsp754 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ive always wanted to be in a click, maybe a click with a cool name that sounds real tough. Do you have to pay membership dues to be in a click?

Something interesting i found out, if you dont like reading what somebody post it only takes one click and you dont have to see it.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 30, 2015)

....yea I'm wondering why I can see yours 


Speaking of "This Forum", it's been on fire the last few days!


----------



## Coenen (Jul 30, 2015)

I've noticed that too, "This Forum" has been looking good ever since "This Post". Coincidence? I think not!

I hope it keeps going, I like having an outlet for fishing talk. It keeps the fires stoked.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 30, 2015)

That it has...  It's been very enjoyable.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 31, 2015)

The only "click" on here is the RWC (Rainbow Warrior Club)...and I'm the CEO!      That's due to me fishing fruity colored worms...."Fruity Worms Rule"  

Just playing around some -

LJ


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 31, 2015)

Lanier Jim said:


> The only "click" on here is the RWC (Rainbow Warrior Club)...and I'm the CEO!      That's due to me fishing fruity colored worms...."Fruity Worms Rule"
> 
> Just playing around some -
> 
> LJ



Oh man, don't tell me y'all are gonna have another turf war with the BB Boom boys.

I think the mods are still finding bodies from the last time.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 31, 2015)

LOL....RWC for life!


----------



## Randall (Aug 1, 2015)

I haven't been here much because I don't have time to fish much and a lot of the stuff here just got old once the forum got bigger. But when I was first invited here it was by a guy I just ran into fishing who introduced me to a lot of his friends who were on here and it was just the Woodys forum with no GON. I made a bunch of friends here but many have left. The thing that changed was once the forum was mostly just people sharing fish stories advice etc. Two things changed when the numbers of people went up. First is more people saw it as a way to advertise. I would tell someone somehow involved in the fishing industry about a post or something I read or saw on here and their eyes lit up not from the subject of the post but just finding out there was a forum with so many people on it they didn't know about so they could make posts just to promote products and invite their prostaffer friends to join in and help. Then it was arguments and fights between different camps and posts being made just to promote products or defend people and products. At times it was entertaining, and I  got sucked into my share of disagreements etc. I also got some guide trips because over time people found out I was a guide at the time but in the end it just got old because of the advertising being a main focus of so many posts. One guide told me if all the people mostly here to promote left there wouldn't be a forum anymore. I disagree but  it just changed the atmosphere here. Second thing has already been said. I would get to a lake after making a post of a trip where we did well and somebody would be waiting nearby to follow.  I still come by from time to time to read posts like tonight, don't fish much myself and the advertising seems less now that most of the prostaffers have facebook.


----------



## mpwarrak (Aug 1, 2015)

I have to attribute almost all of my striper knowledge to this forum and it's members.  It brought me from 0-60 quickly!

Sure, anywhere there are humans, (sinners) there will be problems, but I think the mods have done an excellent job.  I don't mind reading a good argument / debate now and then, but I would not read this forum if profanity, etc, was allowed.  The mods have kept strong on that, many other forums out there are NOT family friendly.  We have lots of young guys on here. 

Now as for me, life keeps getting busier, I used to have time to mess around when I did office work, but I'm almost always on the road now... posting on the forum is one of the first things that gets bumped from my schedule.  Shoot, I can't even get enough time to go fishing much!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 2, 2015)

Social media has put the hurting on most Internet Message Boards.    There are a few outdoor forums that are still extremely active but many have declined greatly in terms of what's posted about hunting / fishing / guns / etc.    

As far as fishing goes, I think a lot of it is simply tournament fishing.   15 years ago there was a fraction of the number of tournaments that there is today.  Now it seems like people's Sunday school classes have their own tournaments.   Seems many in the tournament crowd would rather share their woman than risking losing the grand prize of $150 in their local club tournament.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone can join "The Clique" for a low one time fee of $29.95 plus s and h. Members enjoy vip access to all the bb boom and sinclair threads. Plus....if you act fast...you get a bb boom t shirt with the famous hand drawn logo in high contrast black sharpie...and a pair of hand crafted jorts.

Pm me for details.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 4, 2015)

Sweetwater, Please forward to any participating Administrator the mandatory $5,000 fee for advertising on Woody's. 
Thank You


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 4, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Social media has put the hurting on most Internet Message Boards.    There are a few outdoor forums that are still extremely active but many have declined greatly in terms of what's posted about hunting / fishing / guns / etc.
> 
> As far as fishing goes, I think a lot of it is simply tournament fishing.   15 years ago there was a fraction of the number of tournaments that there is today.  Now it seems like people's Sunday school classes have their own tournaments. *  Seems many in the tournament crowd would rather share their woman than risking losing the grand prize of $150 in their local club tournament. *



They carry the same mentality out on the water, too.


----------



## Casey81 (Aug 4, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> They carry the same mentality out on the water, too.



Amen to that. That attitude turned me from tourney fishing. I fish one a year on Clark Hill with my father-in-law and that is all I can take.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2015)

Sweetwater said:


> Anyone can join "The Clique" for a low one time fee of $29.95 plus s and h. Members enjoy vip access to all the bb boom and sinclair threads. Plus....if you act fast...you get a bb boom t shirt with the famous hand drawn logo in high contrast black sharpie...and a pair of hand crafted jorts.
> 
> Pm me for details.



Yes, but I think the Click is $59.95 and is open to new members by invitation only.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 4, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> Well, it's just not the same.  Activity (esp for this time of year) has been way down it seems.  Aside from the Captain's wonderful stories, and the occasional big bass pic n story, there just isn't much on here anymore.
> 
> I can't remember a past time when the first page still had threads lingering from 2-3 days back.  It just really stinks - the information and knowledge that was once being passed around on here was better than most!
> 
> Imo, much of it can be attributed to the trolling that eventually got so bad.  I can only guess but I think folks just got tired of that  trash.  Who knows. Stinks though.


You're right and it's a shame. I've been a member here for a lot of years and have always posted the same stuff since day one. My only goal here on the forum is to provide useful information to fishermen. I started a little fishing tackle company for beer money and still posted my reports on here no different that any other time. MY intent was to provide information on what tackle and colors were working for me. I never asked anyone to buy my tackle and really didn't care if you bought it or not. If you didn't buy my stuff I could fish more and wouldn't be in the shop making tackle. It's just as easy if not easier to buy something that looks like the lure I was using. It was just a way of showing people what was working for me but I was accused many times for advertising. Providing useful information was probably the goal of most of the guides that used to post on here and I for one enjoyed the information and the pictures and never looked at it as advertising..

These problems started when a certain group of folks came along. We all know them. They grace us with their presence once in a blue moon, even though they've added little to nothing useful to the forum in years but just show up to whine about the possibility of perceived advertising or maybe make fun of someone who has been banned or long gone from the forum. Then they crawl back under a rock till the next opportunity to whine, harass someone or act childish comes up.

I know a lot of my long time fishing friends and some of the guides who used to post on here no longer do because of what I mentioned above. Some may say it's because they don't want to give up their secret fishing locations but that's just an excuse. Nobody is going to see any location I don't want you to see on here and  good fisherman and guides are the same. Go to their Facebook pages and look at plenty of pictures and reports and tell me again why they don't post on here anymore! They have no problem with pictures and reports on other public forums. It's a shame when a good fishing report from a very knowledgeable fishermen get's a couple of token comments or the guy gets harassed over something stupid, but a controversial post about a tree, snake or the opportunity to whine or make fun of someone get's 10 times the attention.

I really like the forum and there are still some really good folks on here and that's why I'm still here. I'm just going to keep on posting my reports until they throw me out of here.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 7, 2015)

Small water fishing is frowned upon by the general consensus.If you don't fish big lakes like Lanier or for stripers there's really nothing to talk about.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 7, 2015)

.....I do get lost in some of the deeper water / bigger boat terminology.  I've also seen some really nice bass on here caught in smaller water that were labeled as "shooting fish in a barrel".   That stinks because fooling a pond giant is often next to impossible to do!  It's also why many of your larger bass come from ponds IMO - it took them being very smart to get that big.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 7, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> .....I do get lost in some of the deeper water / bigger boat terminology.  I've also seen some really nice bass on here caught in smaller water that were labeled as "shooting fish in a barrel".   That stinks because fooling a pond giant is often next to impossible to do!  It's also why many of your larger bass come from ponds IMO - it took them being very smart to get that big.



At 49 I've been there and done that,tournments,big lakes and the whole nine yards.Now verses a crowded lake I enjoy the peace and solitude that small waters offer and simply just enjoy fishing be it crappie,bream,bass or whatever is biting at the time and I'll even brave the river during the spring striper and hybrid run.I still fish some big lakes from time to time but it's usually in the winter when the crowds have left.
If catching a giant bass from small water is easy then I would catch a double digit every time I went.
Nice pig in your avatar


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> At 49 I've been there and done that,tournments,big lakes and the whole nine yards.Now verses a crowded lake I enjoy the peace and solitude that small waters offer and simply just enjoy fishing be it crappie,bream,bass or whatever is biting at the time and I'll even brave the river during the spring striper and hybrid run.I still fish some big lakes from time to time but it's usually in the winter when the crowds have left.
> If catching a giant bass from small water is easy then I would catch a double digit every time I went.



Both spots offer good fishing, but once you get old and married, we tend to like the creeks more.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 7, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> Both spots offer good fishing, but once you get old and married, we tend to like the creeks more.



Lol...........You got that right!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 9, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> *Unfortunately many of the guides had to stop posting due to the amount of people that would see them catching fish and then come out the following day(s) and crowd around them. Same goes for many of the regular guys on here. Basically a lack of respect. The internet has changed information sharing for better or worse. For every 1 person posting, there are probably 25 "guests" reading these threads and using the information to their advantage.
> *


I'm sure the guides meant the "reports" to be all to their own advantage. Kind of a catch 22 when guides often use the forum to promote their businesses with free advertising by giving "fishing reports" that are just full of pics with happy clients holding fish, yet devoid of any substantial techniques or tactics. It's a bed they made. If they gamble on advertising here without giving tactics or details, of course people are going to go see for themselves. What is the reader's advantage to seeing pics without "how to"? We can pull up pics all over the place 24/7.  

 I would never give up one of my tournament holes on this forum. But, I will share whatever details I can to anyone who wants to know techniques with which I have had success. That's the meat of a report. Give tactics without really giving up fishing locations. Pictures by themselves are just a tease. The same goes for a layout of certain baits in a picture. These fish will eat the same ol stuff that's been around for 40-50 years right out of the pack.





Dustin Pate said:


> Lastly, I think apathy plays a part as well. This board has been around a while and many folks don't respond to general topics that may have been covered multiple times in the past. I encourage folks to use the "Search" feature. A few keywords will unlock more threads than you can read in a day and contain valuable information.



Very good advice. The best threads come from people who share selflessly.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> At 49 I've been there and done that,tournments,big lakes and the whole nine yards.Now verses a crowded lake I enjoy the peace and solitude that small waters offer and simply just enjoy fishing be it crappie,bream,bass or whatever is biting at the time and I'll even brave the river during the spring striper and hybrid run.I still fish some big lakes from time to time but it's usually in the winter when the crowds have left.
> If catching a giant bass from small water is easy then I would catch a double digit every time I went.



Same here. 

And lemme put this out there. The small waters I fish aint farm ponds, nor do I go places that are popular much. I prefer finding water that no one has fished and finding-patterning them myself. Aint nothing easy about that...that's why I enjoy it.

Folks that fish big waters want to degrade small water fishing as shooting fish in a barrel? All the big reservoirs are well known and patterned already...with fishing reports going back decades. There aint no secrets at Lanier, Toona, and west point. The fish do about the same things at the same places at certain times of the year....the challenge at big waters is not getting run over and trying to be discrete when catching one.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 9, 2015)

I think the "search" option is great too, but it's also nice to hear new thoughts and opinions that may have changed over time or as technology has changed.  

I have commented on the same topic on different threads numerous times, me don't mind...


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Speaking of this topic, I think the forum has broken a record of only having three posts today.  Wow.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 16, 2016)

Tmpr111 said:


> Speaking of this topic, I think the forum has broken a record of only having three posts today.  Wow.



It has gone quiet.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 16, 2016)

The thin skins got what they wanted  silence


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 16, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> The thin skins got what they wanted  silence



Pretty much. I hate that we don't get the reports we used to get from some of the guides.


----------



## riprap (Aug 16, 2016)

Most topics have been covered. There should a seperate section for people to advertise their business.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 16, 2016)

There is.  It is called GON Magazine.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2016)

riprap said:


> Most topics have been covered. There should a seperate section for people to advertise their business.



You would have to move all your BB Boom promotional posts there, just sayin'.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 16, 2016)

Whenever I post a trip report it goes into the kayak forum because thats what I spend a majority of my time fishing from now a days.If someone ask a question about a rod,reel or technique I'm familiar with I'll normally chime in


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 16, 2016)

Tmpr111 said:


> Speaking of this topic, I think the forum has broken a record of only having three posts today.  Wow.


I started a thread today, but it was down in the kayak/canoe section.   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=878091

I thought it was a simple request and would be useful to not just myself, but for everyone, but apparently some people don't want information like that put online.
???


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 16, 2016)

The old days of a mix of nonsense and serious threads were fun. I remember some threads having over a hundred people in them. Shoal bass, judge, riprap bass07, mtr333, fishlipps etc laughing and acting a fool. Some took it to serious and wAnted them to leave, they did and this is exactly what you ask for, a boring forum. 
God forbid someone point out that 4 lber is not 13


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 16, 2016)

Way to serious.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't mind repeat'n myself!


----------



## CatchinBEES (Aug 16, 2016)

I'll be sure to post my fishing report next time I go- just to keep you enticed. I scroll this forum daily for interesting fishing conversations and truly appreciate posts from Lanier Jim and Jim Farmer.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 16, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Whenever I post a trip report it goes into the kayak forum because thats what I spend a majority of my time fishing from now a days.If someone ask a question about a rod,reel or technique I'm familiar with I'll normally chime in



I enjoy reading this section!!!  However I don't have a yak or canoe


----------



## riprap (Aug 16, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> You would have to move all your BB Boom promotional posts there, just sayin'.



The plant has closed thanks to this forum.


----------



## riprap (Aug 16, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> The old days of a mix of nonsense and serious threads were fun. I remember some threads having over a hundred people in them. Shoal bass, judge, riprap bass07, mtr333, fishlipps etc laughing and acting a fool. Some took it to serious and wAnted them to leave, they did and this is exactly what you ask for, a boring forum.
> God forbid someone point out that 4 lber is not 13



I got quite a few PM's about how those bb boom posts made their day. I can understand people being tired of something. Everytime somebody had a legitimate lure question somebody would chime in with bb boom and the bashing of the selfie king with his big bass got old. For the most part though people respected other people's serious threads. Not many questions anymore as Google and YouTube can get you most of the answers you're looking for.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 17, 2016)

riprap said:


> The plant has closed thanks to this forum.



What?I didnt know the broom stick handle factory had closed?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 17, 2016)

Tmpr111 said:


> I enjoy reading this section!!!  However I don't have a yak or canoe



You should get you one!!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yep, I want a new Gheenoe for a few different reasons.  Being from N. FL and growing up using one, I miss the old one.



I just saw where ole mtr3333 and gsp754 got whacked on here.  That makes a few this past year.  Yikes.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 17, 2016)

Tmpr111 said:


> Yep, I want a new Gheenoe for a few different reasons.  Being from N. FL and growing up using one, I miss the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw where ole mtr3333 and gsp754 got whacked on here.  That makes a few this past year.  Yikes.



I'm friends with 33 on facebook and he's still wackin them..........I grew up in south Ga. and it seems like the gheenoe is the ultimate fishing boat for the coastal plains creeks and rivers,I loved fishing out of them but since I moved to middle Ga chasing shoal bass the creeks and rivers have so many rocks I could never fish out of a fiberglass boat.I do hold fond memories of floatin down a south Ga. river catching red breast out of that old ghenooe my buddy owned,he had a old station wagon that we would slide that gheenooe in the back of and take off


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 17, 2016)

riprap said:


> Most topics have been covered. There should a seperate section for people to advertise their business.



I never understood why people had problems with guides posting reports and calling them advertising. Their tone didn't differ that much from my Grand Summer thread and I dare say that no one thinks that I'm advertising. Granted, I'm not a guide and I think that's self-evident, but trip reports from them helped us guys who only got a couple trips a month keep up with tactics and techniques.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 17, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I grew up in south Ga. and it seems like the gheenoe is the ultimate fishing boat for the coastal plains creeks and rivers,I loved fishing out of them but since I moved to middle Ga chasing shoal bass the creeks and rivers have so many rocks I could never fish out of a fiberglass boat.I do hold fond memories of floatin down a south Ga. river catching red breast out of that old ghenooe my buddy owned,he had a old station wagon that we would slide that gheenooe in the back of and take off



Yep, loaded many redbellies and stumpknockers pitching crickets and a popping bug from ours.  They're great for gigging too as they're sturdy.  I wouldn't dare take one on the hooch or anything close to that, it'd mainly be for the electric only places around.  The next one will be a project to customize it, so that's the wait.  The standard hulls these days are extremely affordable!


----------



## brunofishing (Aug 17, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> You would have to move all your BB Boom promotional posts there, just sayin'.



That stinks!


----------



## brunofishing (Aug 17, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> The old days of a mix of nonsense and serious threads were fun. I remember some threads having over a hundred people in them. Shoal bass, judge, riprap bass07, mtr333, fishlipps etc laughing and acting a fool. Some took it to serious and wAnted them to leave, they did and this is exactly what you ask for, a boring forum.
> God forbid someone point out that 4 lber is not 13



I agree.....


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2016)

I believe two things: first of all, most guys on the forum feel like they don't have anything to post about that hasn't been spoken of already, or anything of substance to post at the moment anyway. Most readers, "guests" and members alike only check in to see what everyone else is doing, what the fishing has been like for others, and so on. Second, things have just been slow. I think activity peaks in the spring, and in the fall. There was much more activity when there were spawning fish all spring. Guys were catching largemouth bass, crappies bedding bluegills, carp, the stripers were running and everything else. It's just been a grind lately where either you catch something to talk about, or you don't.


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> I believe two things: first of all, most guys on the forum feel like they don't have anything to post about that hasn't been spoken of already, or anything of substance to post at the moment anyway. Most readers, "guests" and members alike only check in to see what everyone else is doing, what the fishing has been like for others, and so on. Second, things have just been slow. I think activity peaks in the spring, and in the fall. There was much more activity when there were spawning fish all spring. Guys were catching largemouth bass, crappies bedding bluegills, carp, the stripers were running and everything else. It's just been a grind lately where either you catch something to talk about, or you don't.



This and I don't think others fish as much as they use to. A lot of guys that go regularly fish tournaments and they aren't going to give a report. Anybody catching a nice fish out of a pond will get accused of cheating. A largemouth will get called a spot. 

The guides posts never bothered me. If you don't like them don't look at em, but then there are others that come on pushing lures and electronics. That's all fine too, they do offer up into on how to use them, but then it leads to arguments on who's is better.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 17, 2016)

I think a lot has to do with mobility as well, I know taptalk dont want to be introduced because revenue is lost from the google ads, But revenue is also lost when people don't come. If someone would research it a bit, Taptalk is a very simple plugin, has zero to do with the current server, and can now display google ads for revenue.
Just My Opinion...


----------



## Tarpfisher (Aug 17, 2016)

I also think it has been to heavily moderated...  The cutting up is part of the Internet game to a certain point.  I spend most of my days over at bass boat central where just about anything goes.  

I really like this place... As it was one of the first forums I ever found.  It would be awesome to see it again like it was several years ago.


----------



## Cletus T. (Aug 23, 2016)

*Hey There*

I know I’ve probably said this in the past but my fishing goes way down from Late July until Late Oct. / early Nov due to one reason……..I coach youth football and it consumes me during this time of year. Ole Hunter Jack is an 8th grader now so this will be my last year getting to help coach with his teams so I’m going to be sure to enjoy this last ride…….after this season is over he’ll be playing High School Football next year………..where did the time go?????
Here’s a current picture of football coach & player!!!!

Tight lines everybody!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 23, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I never understood why people had problems with guides posting reports and calling them advertising. Their tone didn't differ that much from my Grand Summer thread and I dare say that no one thinks that I'm advertising. Granted, I'm not a guide and I think that's self-evident, but trip reports from them helped us guys who only got a couple trips a month keep up with tactics and techniques.



I think this is spot on about the guides. Yeah their reports may have been partially as a form of advertising, but they were also informative and helpful as well. I know the 4 main ones that covered my little corner of the state up here were always helpful and willing to offer free advice and steer me in the right directions. I was always respectful and clear I wasn't looking to get any "secrets" or "honey holes", and they were more than ready to give help. I traded literally hundreds of Pm's discussing  everything from gathering bait, to drop shoting, to pulling  rigs. They were just good people. Heck one even helped me outfit my old boat, no question or payment asked.  I miss the posts and discussions with them. I know my self  I haven't been as active the last year or so as I was just because I haven't been able to do as much as I used to. Between work, family, sports/scouts, and boat problems I can't remember the last time I got to hit the water.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 24, 2016)

Etoncathunter said:


> I think this is spot on about the guides. Yeah their reports may have been partially as a form of advertising, but they were also informative and helpful as well. I know the 4 main ones that covered my little corner of the state up here were always helpful and willing to offer free advice and steer me in the right directions. I was always respectful and clear I wasn't looking to get any "secrets" or "honey holes", and they were more than ready to give help. I traded literally hundreds of Pm's discussing  everything from gathering bait, to drop shoting, to pulling  rigs. They were just good people. Heck one even helped me outfit my old boat, no question or payment asked.  I miss the posts and discussions with them. I know my self  I haven't been as active the last year or so as I was just because I haven't been able to do as much as I used to. Between work, family, sports/scouts, and boat problems I can't remember the last time I got to hit the water.



Well, clearly something has to be done about the time on the water. If you find yourself with time, outside of all those activities, shoot me a message. I don't know how long the commute would be to get to Lanier, but we'll try to put something together until your ride gets sorted out.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 24, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Well, clearly something has to be done about the time on the water. If you find yourself with time, outside of all those activities, shoot me a message. I don't know how long the commute would be to get to Lanier, but we'll try to put something together until your ride gets sorted out.



You've read my mind. When you first made your post about your 1grand striper quest I pondered and pondered on getting in touch with ya, but sadly I think it is just to far of a trek to make it practical. I am still keeping an eye on your thread though.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 24, 2016)

Etoncathunter said:


> You've read my mind. When you first made your post about your 1grand striper quest I pondered and pondered on getting in touch with ya, but sadly I think it is just to far of a trek to make it practical. I am still keeping an eye on your thread though.



Thanks. That would be a haul, but as the weather starts cooling I'll be out more and more on the weekends.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Aug 24, 2016)

CatchinBEES said:


> I'll be sure to post my fishing report next time I go- just to keep you enticed. I scroll this forum daily for interesting fishing conversations and truly appreciate posts from Lanier Jim and Jim Farmer.



Thanks CatchinBees...I appreciate the kind words.  I try to say it like it is...If they're on fire - they're on fire...if it's a grind, it's a grind.   

I am digging the cooler mornings.  I haven't had time lately - went to Baton Rouge to help my mother in law....lost everything in the flood.   Should be wide open again soon.    LJ


----------



## Papa Bear (Aug 30, 2016)

Have not been on forum a lot this summer due to work.   Have had a extremely busy year at work, but always count on great humor and post from several guys.  Lanier Jim always has great post.   Great fisherman and cool dude!


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> Unfortunately many of the guides had to stop posting due to the amount of people that would see them catching fish and then come out the following day(s) and crowd around them. Same goes for many of the regular guys on here. Basically a lack of respect. The internet has changed information sharing for better or worse. For every 1 person posting, there are probably 25 "guests" reading these threads and using the information to their advantage.
> 
> Second, I know personally, the weather (heat, thunderstorms) have really curbed my fishing the last month. Where I was fishing 3-4 times a week, now I am fishing maybe once or twice a week, if that. Also, the heat has really warmed the water and I know the stripers I catch are most likely going to die upon being caught and I would rather not risk that right now.
> 
> ...



Very well said.  Sometimes it's like a liberal party at a wine bar in here and everyone's offended all the time.  Can't say anything without someone being offended.  Heads up it's the hormones their putting in your chicken...  

Not much to say about this except that a little patience goes a long way.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 1, 2016)

Lots of good posts in this thread. This forum can be such a valuable tool to folks like myself just trying to catch em when it's truly a grind. I fish primarily west point lake, and the hooch below WP dam. Between work, school, and keeping up with chores at home I don't get out much. If I catch em I try to post but if I don't well then I don't. Thanks for all the tips and advice, some of us really appreciate it. I've really hit the hooch hard lately and having a blast doing it in my jon boat. 

Sincerely, 
One of those guys reading but not posting very much.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Sep 2, 2016)

CatchinBEES said:


> I'll be sure to post my fishing report next time I go- just to keep you enticed. I scroll this forum daily for interesting fishing conversations and truly appreciate posts from Lanier Jim and Jim Farmer.


Thanks for the mention CatchinBEES. I still drop in to see how everyone is and check out what's going on. I'm still out there whack'n the fish just about every day. I always keep my blog and FB updated with the latest and I'm always more than happy to help. Since I still sell some tackle on occasion I don't want folks to think I'm on here trying to drum up business.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Sep 11, 2016)

Good post Jim -  LJ


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 12, 2016)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Thanks for the mention CatchinBEES. I still drop in to see how everyone is and check out what's going on. I'm still out there whack'n the fish just about every day. I always keep my blog and FB updated with the latest and I'm always more than happy to help. Since I still sell some tackle on occasion I don't want folks to think I'm on here trying to drum up business.



Hey Chief!


----------

